# Bossfan's 262 CAT and Protech



## Bossfan (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's one of my skidloader and 12' protech!!


----------



## ikold (Feb 8, 2004)

*12ft box plows*

Do you find that your Skidsteer has no problems pushing up to 8 inches with the 12 foot containment plow ? I have a snow removal business and about 15 trucks and a dump truck with a 12 foot blade... I am looking for something agile and portable that can move allot of snow and I was thinking of buying a few 12-14 containment plows and renting skid steers as I need them.

Is this a good idea ?

Thanks


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

ikold... where are you located and where is most of work in DC?


----------



## ikold (Feb 8, 2004)

We are all over the Northern VA area. mostly Alexandria, Arlington, and Prince William counties.

Where are you ed ?


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

I live in arlington, my company is in Beltsville so most of my work is in Beltsville Industrial area as well as PG and Montgomery County.


----------

